# General sluggishness even after factory reset



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi. I'm not great with computers - sorry. I'll start with some system info then explain what's going on:

Currently: Windows 10.0.14393 Build 14393 (was up to date with latest updates before reset but not now)
Asus X555UJ laptop
64 bit Intel i5 2.3Ghz dual core processor
4GB RAM, 1TB SATA HD
NVIDIA GEFORCE 920M (2GB adapter RAM) and Intel HD graphics 520 (1GB adapter RAM)

My problems began with an open source illustrator program called Krita. Downloaded it as a portable version. It ran ok for a short while then started seizing up and slowing down. It got progressively worse and started to affect the rest of the system outside Krita. I ran some virus and malware scans to see if a virus might be the cause (AVG-free version/McAfee/Windows Defender, and Malwarebytes), but they all came back clean. I checked for updates on all installed programs and drivers - all were up to date. Tried to recover the system with Windows update - no dice. Next I ran the windows memory diagnostic tool and it reported everything was ok. Ran a few troubleshooter tools and they were all ok. Ran disk clean up and cleaned out all my junk files - no change.

Task manager showed high disk usage for windows explorer even though I had no windows open. I didn't know what else to do so I saved my files elsewhere and reset to factory conditions. When it rebooted it was still slow - takes several minutes to load up the images in folders when I go to (say) Videos. So I figured it had to be hardware and downloaded CrystalDiskInfo 7.0 to check the HD: status is good and temp is ok - 28*. I ran another scan in McAfee just in case. Still nothing found. So I reset the system again to factory conditions - I had by this time played with things I didn't understand in BIOS and cmd prompt (stopping opengl, superfetch,WSearch and other things) and made everything much worse. I've been non-stop scanning, resetting, searching the net on my phone and so on for four days straight... But I'm at a loss. I don't know enough about this stuff.

One thing I've noticed is that Edge isn't as slow as the rest of the system - the internet works at probably 80% of what it used to whereas the rest works at between 1-20%. Some parts of a site don't load at all though - like images hosted by third parties - photobucket images on ebay for example. Currently I have nothing else installed except factory settings and CrystalDiskInfo 7.0.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Forgot to mention - In my searching for the cause I came across some info saying Krita had issues working on computers with Intel HD 520 graphics installed.

EDIT 2: Downloaded Speccy and Prime95 to run a continuous stress test. Results:
CPU - 32-60 (unstressed-stressed)
Motherboard - 31-60
Graphics - 30-47
Storage - 30


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. This is not criticism - it is the best advice for the future


> I reset the system again to factory conditions - I* had by this time played with things I didn't understand* in BIOS and cmd prompt (stopping opengl, superfetch,WSearch and other things) *and made everything much worse*


If you do not know what you are doing - do not do it = you stand every chance by changing settings in firmware of even making your computer non-bootable after the restart from the Save and exit settings in firmware

3. When you say you reset to factory condition - do you refer to the OS please - was the computer bought with 10 pre installed

4. run this please and copy the info in the white box and paste it to your reply
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

5. When you reply type in box that appears when you return to the topic NOT by clicking reply on my post as that will quote all of this back to me


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for the fast reply. The factory conditions were Windows 10 - version 10.0.14393 - and Windows 10 was pre-installed. Here's the other info you wanted:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 78 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3994 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 520, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 371 GB (340 GB Free); D: 558 GB (231 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X555UJ
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Please run this
Mini Tool Box
Click to check ONLY installed programs
click GO
it will place a text file on the desktop
open it
edit select all
copy and paste to reply please
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

I appreciate it does not list 10 on the link but it will run - right click and click run as admin please


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks again for the fast reply, and sorry for my slow one - went to bed.


ASUS GIFTBOX Desktop (HKLM-x32\...\{4701E5AB-AF91-4D40-8F18-358CC80E4E5B}) (Version: 1.1.5 - ASUS)
ASUS HiPost (HKLM-x32\...\{04768366-F421-4BA5-8423-B84F644B5249}) (Version: 1.0.6 - ASUS)
ASUS Live Update (HKLM-x32\...\{FA540E67-095C-4A1B-97BA-4D547DEC9AF4}) (Version: 3.4.3 - ASUS)
ASUS Smart Gesture (HKLM-x32\...\{4D3286A6-F6AB-498A-82A4-E4F040529F3D}) (Version: 4.0.5 - ASUS)
ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology (HKLM-x32\...\{0969AF05-4FF6-4C00-9406-43599238DE0D}) (Version: 3.13.0004 - ASUS)
ASUS USB Charger Plus (HKLM-x32\...\{A859E3E5-C62F-4BFA-AF1D-2B95E03166AF}) (Version: 4.1.6 - ASUS)
ATK Package (HKLM-x32\...\{AB5C933E-5C7D-4D30-B314-9C83A49B94BE}) (Version: 1.0.0040 - ASUS)
AudioWizard (HKLM-x32\...\{57E770A2-2BAF-4CAA-BAA3-BD896E2254D3}) (Version: 1.0.0.93 - ICEpower a/s)
Avast SecureLine for Asustek (HKLM\...\{2CD3C92F-EDC5-4B02-9B0A-9C1D37C58EF5}_is1) (Version: 1.0.239.3 - AVAST Software)
CyberLink PhotoDirector 5 (HKLM\...\{5A454EC5-217A-42a5-8CE1-2DDEC4E70E01}) (Version: 5.0.5.6515 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink PhotoDirector 5 (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{5A454EC5-217A-42a5-8CE1-2DDEC4E70E01}) (Version: 5.0.5.6515 - CyberLink Corp.)
CyberLink PowerDirector 12 (HKLM\...\{E1646825-D391-42A0-93AA-27FA810DA093}) (Version: 12.0.4010.0 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
CyberLink PowerDirector 12 (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{E1646825-D391-42A0-93AA-27FA810DA093}) (Version: 12.0.4010.0 - CyberLink Corp.)
Device Setup (HKLM-x32\...\{8D6B05E0-F457-408C-9D13-549334D8FAE1}) (Version: 2.0.2 - ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
Dropbox 25 GB (HKLM-x32\...\{597A58EC-42D6-4940-8739-FB94491B013C}) (Version: 1.0.8.0 - Dropbox, Inc.)
Evernote v. 5.8.6 (HKLM-x32\...\{FEDC7C10-EF67-11E4-9B07-00505695D7B0}) (Version: 5.8.6.7519 - Evernote Corp.)
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{a2d9fda8-65eb-4c06-81ef-31e0a4daa335}) (Version: 10.1.1.11 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework (HKLM-x32\...\{654EE65D-FAA4-4EA6-8C07-DC94E6A304D4}) (Version: 8.1.10603.192 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM\...\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}) (Version: 11.0.0.1162 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 10.18.15.4279 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Serial IO (HKLM\...\{9FD91C5C-44AE-4D9D-85BE-AE52816B0294}) (Version: 30.100.1519.7 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Security Assist (HKLM-x32\...\{4B230374-6475-4A73-BA6E-41015E9C5013}) (Version: 1.0.0.532 - Intel Corporation)
McAfee LiveSafe – Internet Security (HKLM-x32\...\MSC) (Version: 14.0.1122 - McAfee, Inc.)
Microsoft Office (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-0138-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4693.1005 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}) (Version: 8.0.59193 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 353.84 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 353.84 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.15.0428 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX) (Version: 9.15.0428 - NVIDIA Corporation)
Qualcomm Atheros Client Installation Program (HKLM-x32\...\{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}) (Version: 10.0 - Qualcomm Atheros)
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 10.0.10125.31213 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}) (Version: 10.3.723.2015 - Realtek)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7620 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Speccy (HKLM\...\Speccy) (Version: 1.31 - Piriform)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App (HKLM-x32\...\{2FA94A64-C84E-49d1-97DD-7BF06C7BBFB2}.WildTangent Games App) (Version: - WildTangent) Hidden
WebStorage (HKLM-x32\...\WebStorage) (Version: 2.2.2.524 - ASUS Cloud Corporation)
WildTangent Games App (HKLM-x32\...\{70B446D1-E03B-4ab0-9B3C-0832142C9AA8}.WildTangent Games App-asus) (Version: 4.0.11.16 - WildTangent)
Windows Driver Package - ASUS (AsusSGDrv) Mouse (06/18/2015 8.0.0.16) (HKLM\...\545B999BD5E2E239335F95C2AF9BED5D511CEC95) (Version: 06/18/2015 8.0.0.16 - ASUS)
WinFlash (HKLM-x32\...\{8F21291E-0444-4B1D-B9F9-4370A73E346D}) (Version: 3.0.1 - ASUS)
WPS Office for ASUS (HKLM-x32\...\Kingsoft Office) (Version: 9.1.0.4947 - Kingsoft Corp.)
**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. My recommendation providing they are the limited free offers and not purchased by you is to uninstall
McAfee LiveSafe - Internet Security

https://home.mcafee.com/root/landingpage.aspx?lpname=mls_info_v3&affid=0&culture=en-us

It will without doubt slow your computers general performance and is not. in common with many other third party products the best security to use on Windows 10
The only 100 compatible - 100% of the time is the included Windows Defender.
Disable all McAfee apps from the taskbar or the GUI of the app and then uninstall using programs and features
REBOOT
and then run the McAfee tool
https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...howHeader=false&_adf.ctrl-state=47w5z3fko_102

irrespective of the advice on the link to only run it if the uninstall from programs and feature was not successful, I advise you to run it.
then REBOOT

2. Uninstall
Avast SecureLine for Asustek
It provides various aspects of security including a VPN

https://www.avast.com/en-gb/secureline-vpn#pc

https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1031948/
It is not necessary for the average user and may again affect performance
Uninstall from Programs and |Features and the reboot

3. Check that Windows Defender is now providing your AV and update it and run a quick scan
All that is required is a quick scan and after the first scan - subsequent scans will be quicker, unless you use any third party defraggers which have no place on 10 or third party maintenance tools, many of which fool Defender into thinking that every scan is the first scan

Also check that Windows firewall is the firewall in use.

4. Check now on performance please and report results


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Please note that I uninstalled McAfee and Avast when I bought the computer, and my issues arose while these were not present. They are back now only because I reset to factory Windows 10. Have uninstalled them again and now awaiting Defender scan results. To give you a better idea of what is happening:

If I click on windows explorer the window comes up at around 75-80% of normal speed, but it doesn't load anything into the window for a couple of minutes: it says "Working on it" and the green progress bar grows slowly towards completion. I just timed it and after the window came up it took 2 mins and 44 seconds to load up the contents. However, it wasn't fully loaded: the folders and files come up but the folders are empty and the files are blank for a further thirty seconds before the images load.

Win Defender scan returned no threats.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Clean boot it and compare performance please
Follow carefully instructions for clean boot - especially in respect of hiding all Microsoft services before disabling others
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Have clean booted as per instructions. No change in performance.

Edit: I came across a message saying "Indexing is not running" which directed me to the "Search and Indexing troubleshooter". When I ran it the results said "Windows Search Service not running - Not fixed". There was no further advice or option.

Edit 2: tried to start Windows search from the services window and it would not start. It returned error message: "Error 1168: Element not found". I'm still in clean boot btw, but I noticed the initial error about windows search service not running before I did the clean boot.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Return to normal boot as on link I sent

From Start, search for msconfig. (In Windows 10, use the Search box from the Start menu. In Windows 8 or 8.1, wipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click *Search*.)
Select msconfig or System Configuration from the search results.
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the Services tab, clear the check box beside Hide all Microsoft services, and then tap or click Enable all.
ap or click the Startup tab, and then tap or click Open Task Manager.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click OK.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.
2. If windows is installed on C partition of the 1TB drive what is on D as there is 320gb of data on that partition


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Rebooted. Still running slow. Drive D has my saved files: documents; downloads; pictures; music; videos - no apps or anything (except a couple of tools - the ones you linked to and a couple others - I put them in there just before I redid a factory reset today). Most of my files were on C before I did the initial reset but I shifted them to the other partition and reset C. I haven't been accessing them, so they shouldn't be an issue. Plus I've scanned them with three AV programs and Malwarebytes and they were all clean. Most of the data is music and videos, and none of it has been downloaded in the past four months. The only thing I've downloaded in the past four months (apart from tools to try to fix my comp) is Krita (an illustrator program).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Rebooted. Still running slow


Cheers, I never expected it to be any different after reverting back to normal boot - if it was a third party app or service the clean boot should have showed some improvement.

Go into UEFI firmware settings and configure optimal settings
http://us.informatiweb.net/tutorials/it/9-bios/236--reset-bios-settings.html

an example is shown here on the 4th BIOS/UEFI image that is for an Asus but your UEFI screens may be slightly different
you access UEFI from within windows as here
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5831-boot-uefi-firmware-settings-inside-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Done. No change.

I also ran sfc/scannow in admin cmd and it didn't find any integrity violations.

Thanks for all your help.

Edit: just ran the Windows Store Apps troubleshooter to check registry integrity. Results:
>Microsoft account required - not fixed (I never entered an account when I reset)
>Service registration is missing or corrupt - fixed.
Copmuter still running slow.

Edit 2: Also ran the Background Intelligent Transfer Service trouble shooter. Results:
>Service registration is missing or corrupt - fixed.

Hardware and Devices troubleshooter results:
>Did not identify the problem.
Computer still slow.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, good advice so far from Mac, have a good look at performance, windows performance monitor is much improved in 10. Go to search and type:- perfmon, read the instructions carefully. I note you have 4 gb of Ram, this is the minimum required for windows 64 bit. Ram is essential in 10 (more so then processor power, 10 was designed with the mobile device market in mind so it is efficient in processing usage, it does however like to use ram, 8gb is fine.

We can have a better look at your system and processes. Go to search and type:- command prompt, search will return command prompt, right click on this and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt wil open please copy & paste the following cmd into the prompt window:-

echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please attach the notepad output into your next reply (attach only, we cannot read it easily if you just paste it into your reply)


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and the info. I checked Perfmon, but honestly I didn't know what I was looking at. I wasn't sure whether the figures I saw were high or low or average. Sorry. Sometimes the disk is 100% (when I've looked at task manager), sometimes the memory is around 97%, but not always. For the RAM: I wondered whether I should upgrade it, but until I installed Krita I never had any issues with slow performance - I don't generally use my laptop for anything that would stress it hard.

Attached is the notepad document you requested. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will stand corrected but I think you need to update your version and build
IMHO
the version of 10 for you should be
10.0.14393.1532
KB4025334 *Public release:*
July 18, 2017

after updates whereas according to your opening post
Windows 10.0.14393 Build 14393

and indeed now confirmed by the file my colleague asked for
10.0.14393 N/A Build 14393

it appears to me that troubleshooting this slow performance is perhaps better left until after the updates - as it MAY well prove that there is then not a problem

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4025334/windows-10-update-kb4025334


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, yes please update as suggested by Mac, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Johnbarter (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, but may I just reiterate that everything was 100% up to date before I reset to factory windows 10, and the issue was still present.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I still think it is worth a try, even if it proves that all the latest updates still result in the same sluggish performance.


----------

